# Probleme mit Medion Akoya E2228T / WIN 10



## Thorkaz (3. November 2017)

Ich grüße euch!

Mein Problem besteht darin, dass ich mir vor etwa 5 Tagen das oben genannte Notebook gekauft. Auf diesem ist Win 10 vorinstalliert welches nach Ewigkeiten auch geupdated ist. Dieses Notebook besitzt die Möglichkeit durch umklappen der Tastatur nach hinten als Tablet zu fungieren. Leider funktioniert seit dem Update weder die Umschaltfunktion noch der Touchdisplay selbst. Außerdem schaltet sich nach 1-2 Sekunden das Maustouchfeld ab und ich muss eine Taste auf der Tastatur betätigen damit es wieder geht.
ACHTUNG!Diese Probleme treten nur auf, wenn das Notebook im Akkubetrieb läuft, nicht aber wenn es am Netz hängt.
Bei weiteren Fragen zu meinem Problem fragt einfach.

Ich hoffe mir kann schnell geholfen werden.
Danke im vorraus!


----------



## airXgamer (3. November 2017)

Treiber installiert?

Energiesparoptionen ok?


----------



## Thorkaz (3. November 2017)

Die Treiber scheinen in Ordnung zu sein und in den Energiesparoptionen habe ich bereits versucht etwas zu finden, allerdings bislang ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. November 2017)

Windows 10 scheint vorallem mit Kombi Bedienung Probleme zu haben wie bei diesem Convertible Notebook zb.Medion Akoya E2228T: Ein paar Hinweise | Computer und der ganze Rest …
Ist denn jetzt schon das Creators Fall Upgrade drauf?
Ansonsten noch mal mit Media Creation Tool clean installieren,dann hat man direkt die neuste Win Version drauf.


----------



## gamerCloOwn (10. November 2017)

Hallo  Thorkaz,

ich kenne dein Problem. Ich hatte nach dem Update genau die selben Probleme. Es gibt bislang auch keine neuen Treiber. Ich habe allerdings eine "Lösung", die dein Notebook im Akuumodus einigermaßen nutzbar macht. Ich habe lange nach gesucht.

Folgendes:
Das Problem liegt am "Battery Management Device" des Notebooks. Diesem Gerät, dass den Akkuzustand regelt und dir auch die kleine Akuuanzeige unten rechts beschert, fehlt aktuell noch der richtige Treiber.
Schalte es im Gerätemanager mal auf "Deaktivieren". Du wirst sehen, dass die Akkuanzeige unten rechts verschwindet, ABER das Notebook wieder im Akkumodus läuft (bis auf die Tabletfunktion).

So kannst du das Ding erstmal benutzen, bis der neue Treiber raus kommt. Habe mich schon bei Medion und Intel beschwert. Die haben natürlich wieder mal keine Ahnung von dem Problem.

LG gamerCloOwn


----------



## Riko12 (1. Februar 2018)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Windows 10 scheint vorallem mit Kombi Bedienung Probleme zu haben wie bei diesem Convertible Notebook zb.Medion Akoya E2228T: Ein paar Hinweise | Computer und der ganze Rest …
> Ist denn jetzt schon das Creators Fall Upgrade drauf?
> Ansonsten noch mal mit Media Creation Tool clean installieren,dann hat man direkt die neuste Win Version drauf.




Wie die Vorgänger schon zuvor, ist das Betriebssystem Win 10 nicht ausgereift und wurde viel zu früh auf den Markt geschickt. Das passiert halt, wenn man gefühlt jedes Jahr eine neues rausbringen muss.


----------

